# Seafood stuffed mushrooms



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Made these last night, they were the BOMB ! We also added blue crab claw meat, Pattis has the crab!
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Shrimp-Stuffed-Portobello-Mushrooms-104927


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Maaaan that looks good


----------

